# Tire and Rim Protection worth the investment?



## Seldenlo (Jul 1, 2020)

I currently am driving a 2021 330i x drive M sport with the 19" M Double-spoke bi-color jet black wheels, style 791M with performance run-flat tires 

Front 225/40 R19 XL
Rear 255/35 R 19 Xl

The price of the protection plan is $1500 for 3 years. I do live in NYC, however not an aggressive driver, What is your advise peep? Please share some of your stories? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Think about it: The plan costs $1,500 for a three-year term because most people will not file claims totaling $1,500 or more in that period. Otherwise, the warranty company would lose money.


----------



## cgbjr (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought this plan and never had to use it. My salesman (yes, he was good) said he had a flat AND a cracked rim and even with his employee discount it cost him $900 for a used rim. On reflection, cracking the rim seems like a long shot. Fixing or replacing a tire is expensive, but it would take 4 or 5 flat tires to get you to break-even on the protection plan. How many flat tires have you had in your life? For me, 3 in 50 years.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> Think about it: The plan costs $1,500 for a three-year term because most people will not file claims totaling $1,500 or more in that period. Otherwise, the warranty company would lose money.


This.

On average, insuring against small losses are losing propositions. Otherwise, the insurers would lose money.

Insurance is for the big losses that would wipe you out financially (house getting washed or blown away, you needed a $500k heart transplant, you causing a school bus full of lawyer's kids to careen off ac cliff, etc.)


----------



## 6-speed manual (Apr 13, 2015)

I never buy extended warranties on kettles, microwaves, tyres or wheels. I bought 30ft of wood to set against the granite kerb stones outside my house! I did have a nine month old Michelin PS2 fail from bead failure and I had to pay for its replacement, but I eventually got a mileage reduced refund from Michelin.
Watch out for holes in the road, avoid less used dirty run off areas and you'll be good.


----------



## wulfram12 (Sep 21, 2020)

I think it depends on how much you're going to use your car in 3 years. You could use your money to get replacement tires whenever you like. I just got my replacement wheel and tire package that I'll be using for this last quarter of the year. Such insurance won't be of use for me since I keep on changing my tires.


----------



## arthmon (Oct 12, 2020)

I would save the money for future mods or repairs.


----------

